# Anyone else NOT attending graduation ceremonies?



## Shadowed (Apr 5, 2006)

So I decided to skip it. I'm not even including a picture in my yearbook, or in the convocation ceremonies. 

There's a lot of hoopla about graduation. My grad class planned this breakfast for the grads and their relatives, plus all the pre-grad festivities going on right now is just too overwhelming to me. I only feel comfortable with two people in my class, and I know both of them are not going to attend graduation either. It's not like I'm going to enjoy this event anyways. If I go, I'll be the person sitting alone sipping quietly on a drink, and hoping that no one is looking at me. 

I'm just ready to throw in the towel. I have HAD it with all the stress of final exams, and the pressure to socialize. 

Thankfully, I'm flying back home in the next couple of weeks. I just want to get away from this university and leave all the bad memories behind. 

I'm outta here soon! :banana


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to go! I'd be too guilty to skip out on my graduation ceremony (which, fortunately, isn't until 2008, so I have time to work on my SA). My family would never understand that my SA was that bad that I'd want to "miss out." But really, I don't see it as a big deal. I hate my college.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I wish I could skip every graduation ceremony, but my parents would kill me.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I skipped my high school graduation. My parents were extremely disappointed, but they let me skip it. I still feel guilty about it.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I can't imagine myself going to graduation. Unless I suddenly make friends, I doubt I'll enjoy going there and feeling like a loner the whole time.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

archaic said:


> I wish I could skip every graduation ceremony, but my parents would kill me.


:dito...I am skipping the second, smaller one for my major they don't know about. I don't know those people and would rather not stand there watching them be all chummy.
I didn't participate in any of that yearbook picture, senior breakfast, senior week, etc. stuff either.


----------



## isolyde (Apr 6, 2006)

I definitely don't plan on going, but I'm sure my parents will force me to go. Award ceremonies and graduations are meaningless to me. But I guess it's not about me. My parents rarely have anything to feel proud of me for, so I'll probably end up going just so they can have a lasting memory because apparently it's very important to my parents... and also to shut them up, but that doesn't sound as nice. 

My mom was disappointed that I didn't go to the prom. I don't want her to constantly remind me that I didn't go to my graduation either. I still have at least 2 years to go, so let's see if I even make it there.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

archaic said:


> I wish I could skip every graduation ceremony, but my parents would kill me.


Mine too, well just my mother my dad would be cool about it. She's already fantasizing about my prom dress and everything so... guess I gotta do it right. The thing is I'll be all alone, all dressed up and alone and everyone will be like why did she come she doesn't talk to anyone.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

archaic said:


> I wish I could skip every graduation ceremony, but my parents would kill me.


my parents wouldn't "kill" me but they would be really disappointed, which for me, is even worse than anger.

but, i won't have to worry about that until 2010. a looooooong time from now


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I didn't attend both my HS and University cermemonies. I have no regrets about it. The ceremonies are only as big of a deal as you choose to make them. For me, it seemed pointless to attend it and listen to a handful of people ramble on for 2 hours about a bunch of nonsense nobody really cares about.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I didn't attend either of mine (HS and University). My parents didn't give a crap.


----------



## amie (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm refusing to attend my university graduation. I feel guilty cus I know my mum and dad would have really wanted to go. But as soon as I've handed in my last assignment I'm going home and never looking back. University has been the worst time of my life.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'll be going, I think. I'm planning to anyway. I wish there was like some smaller ceremony, like major only, so that things wouldn't have to be too hectic. I did the whole yearbook picture thing since there was no sitting fee, but it was a nightmare. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I didn't attend my high school graduation and never appeared in a high school or college year book.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I went to both:

my high school graduation , I accompanied my class in the song "Friends".

my college graduation, I got to wear the black cap and gown, orange tassel for the College of Engineering and Computer Science - Halloween poster boy! I walked up , heard them say my name, grabbed my diploma and that was it. 

I haven't seen or heard from anybody in either group since. I would go just for the accomplishment - tell SA (as SebFontain put it  ) to "go play on the highway".


----------



## mercury (Apr 18, 2006)

I skipped my high school graduation. I know my parents were very disappointed and there are times when I regret it but I know there was no way I would have been able to go.

I'll probably end up skipping my university grad as well unless my SA is gone by then... which isn't very likely. I already feel guilty and know that it will disappoint everyone again.


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

I couldn't skip my HS graduation. I was one of the speakers. :\ One of the worst things to do. Getting up in front of 700+ people and having the loud speakers repeat back to you everything thing you just said while you're still trying to talk.  Didn't even get to practice beforehand.

I gladly skipped both of my associate degree graduations. I just didn't see the point. Getting in a gown and waiting around to get my degree. So much better just sleeping in and waiting for them to mail it to you.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I would rather not go to my college graduation, but not only would my parents be upset with me, I think that my professors would be as well.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

My high school graduation is in less than a month. I don't want to attend it because I'm expected to give a speech (because I'm salutatorian). I wrote my counselor a note explaining that I absolutely will not give a speech because of my social anxiety, and I slid it under her door today. I wonder what she'll say about it...


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

korey said:


> My high school graduation is in less than a month. I don't want to attend it because I'm expected to give a speech (because I'm salutatorian). I wrote my counselor a note explaining that I absolutely will not give a speech because of my social anxiety, and I slid it under her door today. I wonder what she'll say about it...


I was Salutatorian at my high school last year too! Although I hated my school, I wouldn't have missed my graduation because giving my speech was my chance to get the last word in to all of those that made my time there miserable. My english teacher actually said that my speech was too negative and wanted me to modify it a bit. I didn't think it was and a lot of the audience members came to me after the ceremony and said they admired its honesty. I know it's hard to think about it because of the anxiety, but I think this is a golden opportunity to speak truthfully about your experience, letting them know what's really on your mind. In what other setting will you be given the undivided attention of your entire senior class?! This is _your _moment. [/i]


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I went even though I didn't want to


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

brownkeys said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > My high school graduation is in less than a month. I don't want to attend it because I'm expected to give a speech (because I'm salutatorian). I wrote my counselor a note explaining that I absolutely will not give a speech because of my social anxiety, and I slid it under her door today. I wonder what she'll say about it...
> ...


Congrats on being sal! And I know, I know. Thank you for the words of confidence, but honestly, if words could help me, I wouldn't be on quite so much medication :b I just can't do it. I'm frankly still experiencing anxiety over this issue because I'm afraid of how everyone will react when they inevitably find out about it. :hide


----------



## ConfinedButterfly (Oct 22, 2005)

I for one can't wait to go to my college graduation this June. It's one of the things I'm looking forward to for the summer. To hell with SA! I wouldn't miss the culmination of 4 years worth of hard work for anything.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

korey said:


> brownkeys said:
> 
> 
> > korey said:
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. Sa is quite the *****, ain't it? But aren't you a little excited about being Salutatorian? It's a shame how much this condition takes away from letting us live our lives. Why do you think everyone else will find out? Something like that wouldn't (at least in theory) be spread around by a guidance counselor, unless you have a really awful one.


----------



## Shadowed (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice to read some replies. I respect those who want to go to grad. It is, after all, something symbolic and meaningful.

I was speaking to a few classmates of mine, and all three said they aren't attending either. I was surprised. These people are definitely not plagued by SA, but didn't want to sit through the long ceremony and have their relatives/friends endure it too. It's funny, I guess it depends on how much graduation means to people. For me, it doesn't mean much compared to a wedding ceremony. 

Congrats to all of us who are graduating, attending the ceremony or not!!!


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

brownkeys said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > brownkeys said:
> ...


Yes, SA is a mean *****. Honestly, I've been trying to jilt my grades ever-so-slightly for the longest time so I would be just below 2nd place (meaning I wouldn't even have to worry about all of this speech crap). Unfortunately, that didn't work. I think everyone else will find out because in many of my senior-only classes, conversations about graduation begin randomly all the time, and they all eventually lead to asking people their rank, etc. Everyone already knows I'm at the top because everyone else at the top knows, which naturally leads to that fact spreading. I sent my counselor a letter explaining that I wouldn't be able to give a speech at graduation because of my SA, and she took me out of class today and then the principal came in and discussed some things about it. They're both completely fine with the situation. They're probably going to let someone else (#3, I'm presuming) write and deliver a speech instead.


----------



## Vespertine (Mar 16, 2006)

Congradulations to all graduating seniors. I will be graduating as well. I will have to attend my university graduation. However, I probably will not go to the smaller ceremony. My HS graduation wasn't a huhe deal. But now I'm a bit nervous. I guess my family will realize how pathetic my college life has been these past 4 years. 
I hope I can hold myself together and not cry through the whole thing.


----------



## yellow53 (May 10, 2006)

--


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I went to my high school one, which actually didn't turn out that bad. I'm not going to my university one.


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

My HS graduation is next year, and as much as i'd love to bail on it, the policy is you HAVE to go, no exceptions unless you have a damn good excuse. Already this early I was making up an excuse (like faking the flu or something), but I just have a gut feeling my family would be very, very dissapointed in me since practically everyone in my entire family attended their HS/college graduation, sick or not. I dont want to be known as "the guy that didn't go to his graduation" for my entire life. I'd feel really bad in the end.

I can just imagine myself right after the graduation part (when you go up get your diploma, etc..) being forced into some social event like a ceremony and being completely alone, looking like a ****ing fool...I'd also probably be the only one who's completely emotionless at graduation, since I wont be missing any friends or anthing (since I have very few of course). I'll be more than happy to get out of that hell hole, lol.

College graduation doesnt seem so bad. I mean, not everybody knows you because the class size would be so huge (unlike at a high school, especially a fairly small class like mine) so you're not really pressured to socialize, right? I can totally imagine myself going to my college graduation, but whenever I'm reminded of my upcoming HS graduation I literally get sick to my stomach.


----------



## ccccc5225 (Apr 12, 2006)

My high school graduation is coming soon. I don't want to attend,either. because I doubt I'll enjoy going there and feeling like a loner the whole time. I'm not even including a picture in my yearbook this year. Sigh...


----------



## v0dka (May 25, 2012)

I must attend the HS graduation ceremony. Last time when I was finishing 9th grade (which in my country is the termination of elementary education just before going to HS) I expressed my desire for not attending the graduation ceremony. It was not that of a big deal, but the principal got VERY mad at me and told me to not come back to school. I got in a lot of trouble and at the end I just had to go.

This year, as my class is very reduced (18 people or so) and I have very good grades I must attend if I don't wanna get in trouble with my parents and such. I don't think I'm going to have that of a great time since I'm a loner. But well, I can't help it. 

I think there'll be no prom dance... but I don't care. I won't attend anyway.


----------



## krschaff (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f49/graduation-ceremony-anyone-else-nervous-185097/

Hey everyone I'm new here and in much need of some advice! I am nervous about my high school graduation and considering not going. If you guys could follow the link or just reply here, that would be SO appreciated


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I skipped my university grad ceremony. In high school, I didn't realize it was an option... I'm also skipping my upcoming 5-year high school class reunion. There are probably less than ten of those two hundred and fifty people who I'd be interested in seeing again...


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

truthfully. You HAVE to go to your graduation. Dont ***** out, just this once. You will never see these people again, so what is there to worry about. Think about the ****in regret you will feel in 20 years when people ask you about that. What will you say? "I was too busy being scared" cmon now...tough love, not insults here.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just never cared much for the whole thing. It also came as an inconvenience to others, the time, date, everything. It was just a lot easier not to go, and not to force anyone else to go. Luckily at my school it wasn't mandatory, and I went to the school office during senior check out to pick up my diploma. It was all right, because I had a graduation party at my house afterwards, and all my friends came. They didn't really seem bothered by the fact I didn't go to the ceremony, and one of my other friends didn't go either. So all the people I cared about, I still got to see, and I didn't have to go through the hassle of the ceremony.


----------



## ijustwanttobemute (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't gone to a graduation ceremony since 6th grade. I skipped my 8th grade graduation, high school graduation, and undergraduate graduation. I thought I was alone in this as everyone else thought I was insane.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I already attended the first huge one for my first degree 2 years ago, for this diploma the celebration was yesterday and I'm having it mailed to me lol. idgaf


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

It's not just anxiety. Graduations are long and boring. And unnecessarily costly (price of cap & gown, etc). High school graduation wasn't the grand experience it was made out to be. I'm not going to my college graduation, out of pure apathy.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I chose not to attend mine in 2010. I have no pictures or anything, I know my parents would have loved to go but I just could not deal with the whole pomp and big ceremony in front of everyone. I had my degree certificate sent to me by post.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I never even graduated...


----------



## Jpapi (Mar 11, 2012)

Skipped it and friends told me that they regret going. It was outside, 95 degrees, and they had to wear black gowns. Didn't want to pay for something I would only be wearing once


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

I was so close to skipping it until my mom forced me into it. Now I regret it because I'm really nervous about graduation. It's on Thursday. Hope it goes by quick...


----------



## here4umm (Jun 9, 2012)

misski said:


> I was so close to skipping it until my mom forced me into it. Now I regret it because I'm really nervous about graduation. It's on Thursday. Hope it goes by quick...


It's Friday! : O I'm sorry if it was plain torture to you


----------



## cherryblossomm (Jun 16, 2012)

I went to my high school graduation. Didn't really have a choice--or at least, I didn't think I had a choice. I was so nervous and the HOURS spent with so many people and noise and knowing the entire time that I had to walk across a stage with hundreds of people watching me--was horrible. This caused worst headache the entire time and I had no advil with me. I don't even remember the walk across, I was just so thankful it was over.

I skipped my college graduation. My parents and friends were disappointed. They tried really hard to convince me to go, and at times I thought I might---ONLY to make them happy. Not once did I think, "well... I guess it would be a good idea..." It got really annoying, I just wanted them to stop trying to convince me to attend. It really was getting super annoying to the point where I felt like avoiding/ignoring them until it was over. They told me I would regret it later, and wish I had gone. And now? nope, still don't regret it. Still very much so happy that I didn't attend.


----------



## PammyLZ (Apr 10, 2012)

I skipped my high-school graduation. I regret it now, which I why I partook in my College's graduation ceremony. Mostly for my parents, but also for myself. I just wished I looked a lot thinner in the graduation photos..LOL.


----------



## potato head (Jul 8, 2012)

I had to go to my high school graduation. I was valedictorian and had to give a 5-10 minute speech. It was horrible. I also had to do the opening prayer and led the class in turning our tassels. The whole ceremony was a nightmare and sweat was dripping from my hands the entire time. I though I did horrible, but lots of people said it was wonderful and that it made them cry. I just said thank you and quickly left. I tried to think of any way to miss graduation, but finally decided I would never see anyone there again anyways, so it didn't really matter.


----------



## Sarahkate2510 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm not attending my highschool grad next week. I honestly just don't see the point of spending 4 hours of my life celebrating something that was horrible for me. I just want to forget high school and move on.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

It smells here. Oh..

:lol this thread got exhumed twice.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Didn't attend any of mine and my parents were relieved not to sit through ceremonies so it was a win-win.


----------



## Skyzz (Oct 15, 2015)

I went to mine though I'd rather not have gone to my high school grad. It wasn't too bad or anything, it was just boring because I was just sat next to people I didn't even talk to/hardly ever talked to for almost 2 hours, had to do this thing where we all sang and danced in front of our families and I mostly only went because of peer pressure.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i went to my high school graduation, which was stressful and pointless, but skipped my college graduation. it really really should have been the other way around. i kind of regret it.


----------



## Lolpingu (Oct 13, 2014)

I skipped my graduation ceremonies and got rabid when people tried to get me to take a picture with the rest of my class/grade. I'm not exactly sure why, but for some reason, I feel pleased about it.


----------

